# CV help



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Time for me to get my first job ( Rather Nerve-racking ) and ive just put together my first CV.

Im just wondering if you guys could check it out to see if there is any way i can improve it.

Thanks :wave:



> *PERSONAL DETAILS*
> NAME Liam Craigens
> 
> HOME ADDRESS xxx
> ...


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks Good. I take it that a CV is your equivalent of a resume?

Have any job experience to list?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

CVs ("Curriculum Vitaes") tend to be used over resumes outside of North America. About.com has a short little blurb about it here regarding the differences, and when to use them. You can also find more information on how to write CVs, as well as samples, from the link above.

A few things to clean it up and make it more professional-looking:

Replace "PROFILE" with "OBJECTIVE". Profiles are primarily useful for those who have built a working profile, however if you lack work experience it tends to look thin and lackluster. Write your job and career objectives (eg. "seeking experience in the _[insert industry/market here]_...", "...pursuing a career in _[insert career here]_"). Write what you want to achieve in the short and long term. Keep in mind you do not have any actual work experience, so it is important to show your enthusiasm and energy to working in general.

"...computers..." and "...computer systems." Pick a term and use it consistently (eg: "...enjoy working *with computers*...", "being *exposed to computers*.")

Change "...communicate very well with other people." to "...*possess excellent communication skills.*" or "...communicate very well _with people_."

"SKILLS AND ACHIEVEMENTS". Where are the achievements listed? If you have achievements, even if they are extra-curricular, make sure to include them or leave out the "ACHIEVEMENTS" blurb.

If you possess volunteer experience... include it! Volunteer experience goes a long way, far more than people realize. This is doubly true if you lack actual work experience. Write it down!

Last but not least, do not over-embellish. It is a horrible tendency most people fall into, both for CVs and resumes. Only embellish if you can back it up.

And remember, potential employers will know you do not have work experience, so don't fluff your feathers too much. :wink:

Where are you thinking of applying?


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Craig,

I am a recruiter and your CV is very well presented. The only critisicm i would have is your personal profile is not long enough. it is the only way people will be able to find out about you, so go into as much detail as possible!

Good luck

Mike


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow, how fortuitous! I now find myself needing a resume to apply for a truck driving job! I know sounds odd but I have not done one in almost 20 yrs!


----------

